# Off-the-shelf reading glasses.



## BlueSpud (5 Feb 2009)

Anyone know where I can get temporary cheap-and-cheerful reading glasses.  I know I have seen them on shelves in places, but I cant remember where.


----------



## Upstihaggity (5 Feb 2009)

I think most chemists sell off the shelf specs...


----------



## ney001 (5 Feb 2009)

BlueSpud said:


> Anyone know where I can get temporary cheap-and-cheerful reading glasses.  I know I have seen them on shelves in places, but I cant remember where.



Saw them in Pennys last night - crazy designs etc.


----------



## Gulliver (5 Feb 2009)

€2 in the €2shops


----------



## Eblanoid (5 Feb 2009)

I recently ordered and received prescription glasses with frames for 25 US dollars from this website, based in Pakistan:

You need to supply them with the details of an eye test and your Pupil Distance (which you can ask your optician after your test, as it's not written on the eye test results sheet as standard).

The glasses are perfect and I'll never be getting frames or lenses in Ireland again!


----------



## BlueSpud (5 Feb 2009)

Eblanoid said:


> I recently ordered and received prescription glasses with frames for 25 US dollars from this website, based in Pakistan:
> http://www.googles4u.com
> You need to supply them with the details of an eye test and your Pupil Distance (which you can ask your optician after your test, as it's not written on the eye test results sheet as standard).
> 
> The glasses are perfect and I'll never be getting frames or lenses in Ireland again!


 
Were they glass or plastic?
Did you mean  
http://www.goggles4u.com (not googles4u)?, these _appear_ to be based in Germany & US.


----------



## chrisboy (5 Feb 2009)

www.eyelids.ie

Another good place


----------



## Eblanoid (6 Feb 2009)

BlueSpud said:


> Were they glass or plastic?
> Did you mean
> http://www.goggles4u.com (not googles4u)?, these _appear_ to be based in Germany & US.



They're single vision CR39 (standard plastic for lenses), 1.57 refraction index with Antiglare, UV, and Scratch Free Coating.  This is their standard lens, you can pay more for thinner ones, polycarbonate, glass etc.

Yes, I mistyped the URL.

They seem to have upgraded their website since I visited, but if you Google a bit, you'll see that their factory was in Pakistan at one stage (I have to imagine that's why the cost is still so low). Business seems to be booming for them. My glasses were shipped via a UK address.


----------



## Smashbox (6 Feb 2009)

Chemists and Penneys sell cheap and cheerful ones, you decided what magnification to buy, Penneys have them for €2.50 I think, chemists more expensive.


----------

